# RPM Installation Failure?



## CajunTechie (May 16, 2005)

Hello Everyone,

I am attempting to install several pieces of software using RPM. I've downloaded the packages and when I issue the rpm -ihv <packagename> command I am confronted with the following error:

rpmReadSignature failed: region trailer: BAD, tag 15872 type 2047 offset 28672 count 4096
error: PACKAGENAME.i386.rpm cannot be installed

Can someone clue me in as to what might be going on and how I might fix it? I've searched Google but am not finding anything of real use.

Thanks,
Anthony


----------



## michael863 (Apr 13, 2004)

i've always used

rpm -Uvh package_name (capital "U", lowercase "vh")

if that doesn't work, i would try as root


----------

